# 31mm Barbell.



## Taranu (Mar 10, 2015)

Does anyone know of anywhere that I can buy a 7 foot 31mm diameter barbell?

Used to live overseas and bought a stack of 31mm weights & bar. I'm wanting a longer bar - I know they'll fit on a 25mm barbell (Gymratz/York 7') but would prefer to buy "the right size" if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know, but maybe you could get some sleeves made for your standard barbell.


----------



## tbol (Apr 10, 2015)

As above. Sleeve adapters would work

Failing that go to a steel fabricators they will make whatever you like if you give them some basic plans. Ive had loads of bespoke gym stuff made


----------



## Taranu (Mar 10, 2015)

Ah well - it'll probably be cheaper to just make do with a longer standard bar. Thanks for the ideas.

t


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Gorilla Sports - Barbell Bar with Spinlock Star Collars 170cm

edit:

too short only 5'5"


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

7ft Barbell looks like it is what your after though


----------



## Taranu (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks - just like that , but not spinlock. Fussy bugger aren't I

But you're right - the bar is 30mm, the weights are bored to 31mm. I did find one for sale from mainland EU, but the postage was ridiculous.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Taranu said:


> Thanks - just like that , but not spinlock. Fussy bugger aren't I
> 
> But you're right - the bar is 30mm, the weights are bored to 31mm. I did find one for sale from mainland EU, but the postage was ridiculous.


Get one made then


----------

